# Kondensatoren kurzschließen



## Jumper1 (25 Februar 2006)

Hab hir ein Netzteil das mir 120 V DC bringt.
Es befinden sich eine große Zahl von Kondensatoren darauf.
Muß ich nun jeden einzelnen kurzschließen um sicher zu sein das die Schaltung spannungsfrei ist?

Gruß Jumper


----------



## MRT (25 Februar 2006)

Hallo!


Wenn du nachdem spannungsfrei machen 5 Minuten wartest kann normal nichts mehr passieren!


----------



## Marcoo (25 Februar 2006)

Die Zeit wie lange ein Kondensator geladen ist müsste doch von der Kapazität abhängen! Wie kann man den die Zeit berechnen ??
Oder hängt die Speicherzeit nicht davon ab? 
(Vieleicht hängt auch nur die Lade und Endlade-Zeit davon ab!!)

Um Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar
Gruß Marco


----------



## knabi (25 Februar 2006)

Theoretisch bleibt ein geladener Kondensator geladen - und praktisch kann es auch nach Stunden weh tun, einen geladenen Kondensator anzufassen. Allerdings gilt das nicht für in Schaltungen eingebaute Kondensatoren. Wie Andi schon sagte, sollten Kondensatoren nach 5 Minuten entladen sein. Dies gilt allerdings nicht für ältere Geräte. Ab einem bestimmten Baujahr (das weiß ich jetzt leider nicht) sorgen eingebaute Entladewiderstände dafür.

Gruß

Holger


----------

